# Nikon P900 as webcam



## marciada (Aug 16, 2020)

Can I use my Nikon P 900 as a webcam?  I bought a webcam but the quality is poor and I don´t want to buy again another one.
Can anyone advise me how to set it up and if it is wise to use my P900 as a webcam.

Thanks.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 16, 2020)

marciada said:


> Can I use my Nikon P 900 as a webcam?  I bought a webcam but the quality is poor and I don´t want to buy again another one.
> Can anyone advise me how to set it up and if it is wise to use my P900 as a webcam.
> 
> Thanks.


----------

